# For all of us on STP



## DesertRat (Dec 31, 2013)

No matter where you are in the world, or what your situation may be, Happy New Year to all. 

May the following year be many fold better than the year we are leaving behind.


----------



## Tude (Dec 31, 2013)

I agree! Good post too - we need a great year!!!


----------



## thomas mccoy (Jan 1, 2014)

happy new year everyone!!


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year STPeeps!


----------

